# Rube Takes a Portrait



## distant.star (Oct 24, 2013)

.
This has been out two years, and I've never seen it!!


2D Photography Rube Goldberg Machine


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow!



distant.star said:


> .
> This has been out two years, and I've never seen it!!
> 
> 
> 2D Photography Rube Goldberg Machine


----------

